# How do I confirm this is a real Leatherman?



## KevinL (Sep 13, 2004)

I picked up one of these multitools as a freebie giveaway and never paid much attention to it, but just recently I was looking at the Leatherman tools and it looks EXACTLY like the Leatherman Micra. How do I tell whether this is some far eastern knockoff that will let me down when I need it most or if this is a real Leatherman that has been re-badged as a promotional tool? I've gone thru the pics and the tools look identical, but that need not mean much except that the people who copied it are very good at copying. 

I can get pix up once I get over this morning's aversion to failure-prone, unreliable, and crock of ...... computers. I hate stuff that lets me down when I need it most. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif I love lights because they don't do this to me.

Sorry for the rant. Back on topic. Which small Leatherman would you recommend? Looking at something with pliers, screwdrivers, blade, probably a Squirt P4 or Micra...prefer the Squirt. Don't want it too big, the SAK Tinker is quite a handful to EDC, if I need a serious toolkit I'm best off served by a bigger multitool or the whole toolkit.


----------



## Stanley (Sep 13, 2004)

I EDC a Micra and i've found the scissors to be more useful than a pair of pliers... many times over. Well, I guess for a start the Micra says umm.... "Leatherman Micra" on each side of the handles D), and when you open the handles to use the scissors, there is a very audible and solid 'click' on both handles where the catch sorta latches the handles in place. I can't imagine a cheap knockoff having that kind of quality (most are likely to be just fold open with no locking mechanism). Hope this sheds some light for you...


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Sep 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*KevinL said:*
Which small Leatherman would you recommend? Don't want it too big, if I need a serious toolkit I'm best off served by a bigger multitool or the whole toolkit. 

[/ QUOTE ]

You should look in to buying the Leatherman Mini Tool. Not the Micra, MINI. The Mini is extremely compact in closed position (near the size of Micra), but can expand to FULL-SIZE pliers. Kind of amazing. Check it out. A little harder to find these days, but well worth it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 13, 2004)

Been carrying a Micra for a long time... I am not sure about the weight of Mini Tool, but I guess its certainty heavier and won't feel that nice in the pockets. Actually its light enough to forget about it, you wont feel it in your pockets... waiting for an Arc AAA to team up.


----------



## KevinL (Sep 13, 2004)

Stanley: Hmm.. for a start, this was rebadged as a promotional tool, so in place of the Micra lettering there is the corporate logo. If it was really badged as a Leatherman I wouldn't be so skeptical /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif but you are right about the spring-loaded snap lock for the scissors, the website mentions that and this tool has it. 

AWTYD: the MiniTool looks interesting. I'll see if I can find it. The only thing it doesn't have is a philips screwdriver, and I find that useful as my day job requires me to deal with computers.. notorious for their Philips screws. I'm aware a flatblade can be adapted for the task but it may not be as optimal. It sure does make the Squirt P4's pliers look wimpy though!


----------



## SJACKAL (Sep 13, 2004)

The Micra's so called Philips (there is even a patent?), is also actually a modified flat head, still can't compare to a real philips head either...


----------



## Frangible (Sep 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
Looking at something with pliers, screwdrivers, blade, probably a Squirt P4 or Micra...prefer the Squirt. Don't want it too big

[/ QUOTE ]

I think you just answered your own question. The Squirt P4 is well made, inexpensive, and very useful... I EDC one. Also quite compact/small. Only beef is the useless awl. Has anyone EVER used an awl on a multitool? I haven't.


----------



## Deanster (Sep 13, 2004)

The Micra is a solid little tool, but I really prefer the Squirt - I have the S4 and P4 both, and the S4 gets the call on my keychain 99% of the time, mostly because the scissors/tweezers combo is invaluable, and much more broadly useful to me than the pliers/awl combo on the P4. 

Micra is great, but a little heavy and bulky for keychain use, for me anyway. 

However, my real EDC is my Juice S2 - real pliers, real wirecutter, real scissors, real can opener, sort of real knife, and most important - a real phillips head screwdriver, all in under 4 ounces.


----------



## BobVA (Sep 13, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Frangible said:*
Only beef is the useless awl. Has anyone EVER used an awl on a multitool? I haven't. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I soooo hated the Wave for NOT having an awl. Seems like I use it all the time to start screws, put a hole in a plastic panel for a switch, etc. Saves dragging out the drill or Dremel on many occassions.

Don't get me started on corkscrews, though...


----------



## KevinL (Sep 14, 2004)

That is a great idea...now I'm starting to think of all those occasions where I needed a light and a multitool last year and I had a Solitaire and a bunch of keys. It really sucks. I couldn't even find a screwdriver or a knife when I needed them on countless occasions. 

I used the awl on my SAK tinker (current EDC) to put a nice 5mm LED sized hole in a soft plastic light. 

Saw the Mini-Tool today. As I suspected, it's short but thick to house a set of very impressive pliers that really look industrial grade. I don't find myself using pliers that often though, so I may stick to the Squirt P4, since I already have a Micra workalike. All suggestions appreciated, thanks /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I hope this is not the start of my multitool addiction, just like the lights started out of necessity and are now overrunning the place /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grinser2.gif


----------

